# Derbyshire Royal Infirmary/London Road Community Hospital, Derby - Dec '13



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

The London Road Community Hospital, (formerly Derbyshire Royal Infirmary), is a hospital in Derby, part of the Derby Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust. It is based in the city centre. During the year that he was Mayor of Derby, Sir Alfred Seale Haslam managed to replace the old William Strutt Infirmary with the Derbyshire Royal Infirmary. In 1890 there had been an outbreak of disease at the old infirmary and Sir William Evans, President of the Infirmary arranged a three day inspection which condemned the old building. When Queen Victoria came to open the new hospital on 21 May 1891 she knighted Haslam for his services and gave permission for the term "Royal" to be used.
Explored with Leics_Urbex_XP and Lost Explorer

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31





32





33





34





35





36





37





38





39





40





41





42





43





44





On the roof of the Student Accommodation

45





46





47





48





49





50





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela (May 11, 2015)

That's a really good collection of shots there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 11, 2015)

Wow, some great shots there. It actually looked alright in Dec 13! I went in April 14 and it was a mess!!


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

was about to comment that it's not as bad as everyone makes out...then I spotted the date! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Wow, some great shots there. It actually looked alright in Dec 13! I went in April 14 and it was a mess!!



I saw a report from March '15, It's well and truly trashed. Not even worth the petrol now


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2015)

I was about to say that it looked in fair condition until I read the comments, what a bloody waste, It's great you managed to get a record of it, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (May 11, 2015)

is it me or did the thomas the tank engine bus seem really happy to see someone


----------



## uktogster (May 14, 2015)

Really nice report Buddy, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johno23 (May 15, 2015)

A great set of pics of the old place,We saw it go from quite tidy to totally trashed over a few visits thanks to the local cider swilling chavs and metal fairies.

Just for info,demolition is currently being carried out at an alarming rate, although the main hospital and tower and a few outbuildings are there still.


----------



## KM Punk (May 16, 2015)

johno23 said:


> A great set of pics of the old place,We saw it go from quite tidy to totally trashed over a few visits thanks to the local cider swilling chavs and metal fairies.
> 
> Just for info,demolition is currently being carried out at an alarming rate, although the main hospital and tower and a few outbuildings are there still.



I think some buildings are protected


----------



## johno23 (May 16, 2015)

KM Punk said:


> I think some buildings are protected



Yes that's correct,Wilderslowe House and the gate lodge are grade 2 listed,also "allegedly" they are going to retain some of the onion domed towers in the main hospital.

I have also sent photos of some of the old memorial stones from around the place to a friend in the local Civic Society and they have managed to get them salvaged and saved thankfully.


----------

